# Cerwin Vega...yes or no?



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

I have some OLD VS 120's that still sound great. They actually sound as good or better than everything else I have and they definitely are the longest lasting, hardest working speakers I own. I use them in my guitar room and I push them very hard quite often, yet they march on.

With all this in mind, AND what the cost of new CV's compared to other brands, I still consider them to be a viable option. What say you?:wave:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I should think so,... as long as you like how they sound. 
I dunno what the new ones sound like, I have not actually heard a pr. of CV's for about 26 years.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I has some E310's a while back and they sounded fairly good. Their low end was nice and I think CV does their best down low. The mids and highs were adequate but not stellar. For the price though, they were the best I could find back then (1999).

I also had some Cerwin Vega HT stuff too. A pair of SAT5's a CNTR25 and a 10" sub. The sub was small and not too expensive. I'd say it was pretty good for it's price of around $500 back then. The center and satellites were just ok. I thought they were great until I replaced them with Klipsch. There really is no comparison between them other than the Cerwin Vega were half the price.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Back in either '99, '00, or maybe even '01, I bought a pair of LS-12's. At the time, I didn't have a very powerful receiver (60w/chan, Dolby prologic) but I could still fill the wing of my dorm room with sound! The quality wasn't the greatest, but at the time I thought they sounded good.

Fast forward about 6years. I saw a pair of LS-12's on ebay locally that I bought. Brought them home and something was wrong with the sound. None of the speakers are blown, there is no odd noise/distortion, however, I have to turn my treble down about 7-8db's (yes same 60w receiver)! It's the craziest thing ever and I can't figure it out. My one's I bought 6 or so years ago, still sound good though.

If you want to buy some new ones, I haven't heard anything about their current line, but enlight of my used pair I bought with some funky sound issues, I'd definatly want to go take a listen before buying instead of trusting.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I pulled some NHTs out of my living room because I had been given a set of big ole Vegas. I had them re-baffled and sold the NHTs. Not because of quality of sound, mind you, but because of quantity .

A neighbor is using some for his HT and is satisfied with them, though he can't get a center to match them timbre-wise.


----------



## szandor6911 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have some Cerwin Vega VS 120's I use with a Sony STR 6800 SD reciever,sounds awesome!


----------



## turbo_baer (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm running a set of AT15's paired with a CLS15S sub in my living room. They sound great for older speakers from 1996 ! I like my music loud and they get there with authority. For movies they are good, not great. Not as detailed as the XLS12's they replaced. They do shine like no other when the bass tracks hit with the sub off. I like them so much I picked up a set of 2000 LS15's for the basement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

CVs are good, They seem to have really good power handling and are well made. Are they as tight and clean as some newer speakers maybe not but I dont see why they cant continue to make people happy.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm running a pair of DX-9s in my party system, with upgraded replacement woofers that equal or outperform the originals. One of the original cones had a tear and rubbing voice coil. Rather than play around with a re-cone, I decided to roll the dice on woofer replacement. Tracks like Bela Fleck's Flight of The Cosmic Hippo, Stravinsky's The Infernal Dance, on the Sheffield Lab Firebird disc, and Yulunga from Into The Labyrinth by Dead Can Dance played as loud as I could tolerate without any hint of strain or bottoming out. I've also owned D-9s, 380SEs and AT-15s in the 1980s and early 1990s.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have had a pair of XLS-215's for about 6 months now and I love them. They took a bit more messing with than my B+W's to get the soundstage they way I like it but once I got them set up and EQ'd they sound great for both music and movies. I run them with the QSC-GX5 pro amp which does 500w per channel and it matches up perfectly with them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I had some Cerwin's when I DJ'd back in the 80s. 2 15s and a big horn. Took a dolly to move them around but I didn't need a sub. Clean....no....Loud, oh ya. Not sure where they are built now so I would be iffy about them unless I could hear them.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a pet project pair of D-9's that I hauled home out of storage. Yes my wife is happy! Right...
Sadly like many, the surrounds need to be replaced. 25 bucks. Woopty do. I'm kinda wondering though, about making them powered with a different woofer. (Def tech, golden ear jbls412 etc). They are rated at 101db sensitivity so you can drive em with a cell phone, so I'm not sure it would be worth the investment of time/money. Not sure what I'll even do with em when I'm done, but I got em in 1990, and have served as a backdrop for many, many different occasions. They've kinda grafted themselves to me in some strange way.


----------

